# BANANA!!!



## Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

He he, today I snuck up behind my cat, and yelled BANANA!!! XD she jumped up so fast I lol'd. Has anyone else done something like this?


----------



## Philly (Nov 25, 2008)

I think that this should go in Insanity, or gone, it is kind of spammy.


----------



## Peter (Nov 25, 2008)

^ how is this spam? O.o I really did that :P


----------



## Philly (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't care, it should be in insanity, or not at all.  It is random and pointless.



			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> You are also spamming if you make a post or thread that is directed personally at only a very few people and has nothing of interest for anybody else. Instead of actually posting that, you might as well simply send the person or people a PM instead of clogging up the forums with it.
> 
> Any thread that has no real topic of discussion for other members is also spam. For example, if you made a thread that contained only the words "BLUEBERRY PIE!", no sensible discussion will ever arise from it; we don't want the forums cluttered up with such stupidity.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter said:


> Has anyone else done something like this?





			
				The Rules said:
			
		

> You are also spamming if you make a post or thread that is directed personally at only a very few people and has nothing of interest for anybody else.


This is not spam. However, this thread is turning shitty because the only thing in it is arguing. I suggest we talk about the OP's post instead.

No, I have not done anything like this.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 29, 2008)

There is already a thread to put this in.
Here.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi, I'm a mod!

You, however, are not. Please stop trying to do our jobs.


----------

